# Dragon Age: Origins keeps crashing



## FeralMemories (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, so I've had Dragon Age: Origins for a few days now. I had Windows XP Professional back then, however, I also had some viruses. I installed Dragon Age and played it for a few minutes, when I error reported back to the desktop. I tried updating my drivers but to no avail. I decided I should upgrade my computer to Windows 7 evaluation copy and clear my comp of viruses. I did so, and reinstalled Dragon Age along with all my drivers. I can get farther into the game, but it still crashes back to the desktop on my eventually, every time I try to play. What gives? Here are my specs.

Windows: Microsoft Windows 7 6.1.7100 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7100.0
Memory (RAM): 2047 MB
CPU Info: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6400+
CPU Speed: 3210.8 MHz
Sound card: Speakers (High Definition Audio
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS | NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver | RDP Reflector Display Driver
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
CD / DVD Drives: D: CyberDrvCW088D CD-R/RW | E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D
COM Ports: NOT Present
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 298.0GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 264.1GB
USB Controllers: 2 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make: System Product Name
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: 
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-E
Modem: Not detected
: 

I am running DirectX 10.0 and 
Dragon Age origin has set the defaults to High Graphics quality and Medium texture quality.
I can play the game for sure, it's just the matter of fixing these crashes.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
if you are using Windows 7, it should be "Directx 11" and not "Directx 10"
download the AMD Dual Core Optimizer from here:
http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...cd2c08-1432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=153

also could you please post your PSU model, wattage, and amps under the "+12V" line


----------



## FeralMemories (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay I am going to try downloading DirectX 11. I installed the optimizer, but the crashes still occured. My power supply is SilverStone SST-ST65ZF Zeus, 650 Watt, with 4 +12V rails. If that helps.


----------



## FeralMemories (Nov 24, 2009)

I updated to DirectX 11, but the same problem still occurs. At this point I am just baffled.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you didn't have to upgrade to DX 11, cause it comes with Win 7

make sure that you have the latest Directx 9.0C, get it from my sig
also get the latest drivers for your video card

what is the error on Windows 7?


----------



## FeralMemories (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay so I finally was able to find the sources of the error, I think.
C:\Users\Benjamin\AppData\Local\Temp\WERA018.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
C:\Users\Benjamin\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB6A5.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Benjamin\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB8A9.tmp.hdmp

These are apparently the files that are causing it to crash but I am not sure. I've already tried a registry clean using CCleaner but these errors still showed up.


----------



## oLf06 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive got EXACTLY the same probleme... you got any solution for this already ? I updated all drivers and installed latest patch.


----------



## ZhaiLaoNan (Dec 15, 2009)

Please try this possible Solution or Workaround - Run Dragon Age Origins with only one core

For detail steps of the solution, please refer to my post at the following link:

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/58/index/88792/17#417515


----------

